# How old is too old for a buck?



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

Hey there everyone, I'm considering purchasing a buck for my does then leasing him out to others because I'm having such a hard time finding buck service in my area. The breeder that I got my does from is selling her herd and she's offering her best buck at a great price but he's getting up there in years. How old is too old for a buck? We've been communicating via email and she hasn't told me his age yet (i'm waiting for a reply now) but after a quick google search I see that he's been listed a sire and sire of the sire from bucks and does born a few years ago so I'm thinking he's at least 5 or 6. Is that too old to do the job effectively? What happens to old bucks when they get too old to do the job? Do most people keep them around or cull them? Very sad to think about the fate of these poor old guys when their sperm count declines.

Update: The breeder just got back to me. Turns out he's 8 years old. Yikes! And he's sire to one of my does. Searching for other bucks for sale in the area and he's sire to many of them as well. Any thought on line breeding? Not looking for show goats here... just healthy ones with good milk production. I don't even mind single births as the kids are just a necessary and expensive bi-product of lactation.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

I've never had to deal with OLD bucks....our oldest buck was 3 almost 4 and he did a wonderful job....I know there are others out there....we just usually switch bucks every few years so we never have a buck in old age..

maybe someone else can help you with that! Never thought about it before..good question


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

it is the same as does, some will be fertile at 8 or 10 or 12 and some wont be. i am currently showing a doe that was produces from an 11 year old buck. but for me personally i wouldnt take the risk unless he has recently bred some does and they havent returned OR if e was really cheap or free and i couldnt afford anything else


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

It varies from buck to buck like Keren said. Some are fertile long into life some not as well cared for or with a genetic predisposition loose fertility young.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Another issue to consider with an aged buck....even though they are healthy enough to breed, some old guys could have issues with age related arthritis and may not be strong enough in the rear to support his weight for breeding.

My pygmy buck is turning 8 years old the 1st of April and he was bred the last 2 years to a doe who had only single bucklings....so fertility with him is questionable but he is now retired to live the rest of his years here as companion to my ND buck


----------



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks for your replies. There's a lot to consider here. I'm going to have a look at him anyway because I'm so desperate to get my does bred. She said he successfully bred 10 does last year so maybe he's still up to it one more year. She actually has two bucks for sale but the other one isn't very social with people. I'll have a look at both of them today and report back.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If you were to get him....make sure ..he isn't limping or has any issues with his legs..... let us know what you decide... :hug:


----------



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

Oh, I am such a newbie. I have no idea how to buy a buck. I think I need a mentor. Here's what I think I saw: She had two bucks. 

The 8 year old was thin and his coat was dull (or just dirty?). He was lean over the back and he didn't have a huge bucky neck and mane. He was bright and alert and eager to eat a handful of grain. His gait seemed fine but he didn't have to walk very far to get to where we were standing (dang, I should have asked her to lead him around a bit). His feet were muddy so it was hard to tell for sure but they didn't appear to be overgrown. He was very social and polite and not the least bit lewd or vulgar even though I was wearing the same clothes I had milked in earlier and one of my does is in heat. He had all of his front incisors. He had a very handsome head with nice pendulous ears, soft eyes and a roman nose. He was a bit on the large size for a mini and the breeder said his kids are always pretty big at birth so not to let the does go past their due date. She said she had the vet out to look at him because of his weight loss and the vet said it was just age related. She said he bred 5 of her does last year and sired 10 kids (all twins) and that he had already been returned from an earlier breeding this fall.

The other buck was 5 years old and smaller in height but much fatter (actually overweight). He was pretty shy and didn't approach the fence until the grain was offered. He had a very masculine appearance. His markings were a bit strange with some freckling on his face that didn't appeal to me. His ears were a bit too short and didn't lie flat enough. The breeder said she didn't use him as a breeder because of his ears and she never even sent his papers in for registration although he could still be registered. These two bucks were pastured together and seemed to get along very well.

She's getting out of the breeding business and wants to sell all her goats. She offered to sell them both together for less than I would have to pay for buck service (assuming I could find a buck service out there, so far I haven't found one and I have an ad on CL). But I wonder if a bargain buck is really a bargain :shrug: 

I'm not looking to breed show goats. I just want to get my does bred so I can milk them. But I do want to be able to find homes for the kids and I think the older buck has some decent qualities. I'm kind of desperate here because I'm running out of time. Should I pass and hope that something better comes along and run the risk that my does don't get bred at all? Or should I buy an old buck that may not have what it takes? :GAAH: 

OK, Toth. I hope you're still out there.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

I just wanted to comment on the other bucks that are for sale and not very social to humans. I bought the buck I leased in the spring to breed my doe. He has been out to pasture most of his life and very little human contact. It took three of us to corner and catch him. I have had him with my wethers for two months now. The wethers are very friendly and when I feed them all I hold the bowl in one hand and reach for him with other. I feed grain in ss dog bowls. Anyways two months later he is coming up to me and wanting attention. My point is that with some extra effort you could make those boys friendly. They crave attention and will follow the lead of the others. I wouldnt let it stop u if they are nice quality bucks.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> He was a bit on the large size for a mini and the breeder said his kids are always pretty big at birth so not to let the does go past their due date. She said she had the vet out to look at him because of his weight loss and the vet said it was just age related.


 Weight loss because of age concerns me a bit because the breeder is having issues evidently with him and has not fixed the issue..... which means he may lose more....if the vet says it is because of age...I assume that they did a fecal on him for worms and cocci right? It may be a headache down the road because when he does breed he will lose more weight... not lasting in the health dept... Another thing is that his kids are big at birth ....depending on the Doe.. that you yourself breeds him to ...if she is a smaller Doe "may" have issues....birthing.... there are times that a vet needs to be called to maybe do a c section to pull a kid or kids..... I know I am not helping much as you seemed to like this buck...it is just how I am seeing it..... :hug:



> The other buck was 5 years old and smaller in height but much fatter (actually overweight). He was pretty shy and didn't approach the fence until the grain was offered. He had a very masculine appearance. His markings were a bit strange with some freckling on his face that didn't appeal to me. His ears were a bit too short and didn't lie flat enough. The breeder said she didn't use him as a breeder because of his ears and she never even sent his papers in for registration although he could still be registered. These two bucks were pastured together and seemed to get along very well.


 This one sounds to me... isn't a good choice at all...if the breeder won't use him ...I wouldn't either.... that is a red flag.....



> I'm not looking to breed show goats. I just want to get my does bred so I can milk them. But I do want to be able to find homes for the kids and I think the older buck has some decent qualities.


 I know you want the goats for milk so.... you have to have quality enough there... to have good milk and to achieve selling to potential buyers.... As I know buyers are looking for the goat standard....at minimum ....especially if ...you are to sell registered animals and get more money out of each..... of course... there will be pets to sell as well... in the mix....



> I'm kind of desperate here because I'm running out of time. Should I pass and hope that something better comes along and run the risk that my does don't get bred at all? Or should I buy an old buck that may not have what it takes? :GAAH:


 That is a very tough call.... with my opinions above... I am not much help ..... but it is honest.....

Have you tried putting an add out on Craigslist... "looking for Buck" and describe what you are seeking? There may be a breeder out there...that has one for sale yet looks at CL.... but doesn't have an add out..... :hug:

Or have you looked around in your area online....for websites and breeders that may be just around the corner?
If you want registered or not...check out the association for breeders in you area....you may be surprised.... on how many are out there...some may not have websites but... in the association they might have contact info...not sure how that association is.....

Good luck to you in your search..... :hug:


----------



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks for your assessment Toth. I decided not to take a chance on the old buck so late last night I sent out emails to every breeder listed on the IDGR and the MDGA in my area. This morning I got a very nice reply from a breeder with a small dairy. She invited me right out and one of my does was bred today and I left the other one there to be bred when she comes in heat. What a relief. It was a bit more expensive than I thought it would be but I am so grateful that they will be bred to a quality buck with good milk lines and proven fertility and I won't have to feed and care for a buck all year. Thanks for your feedback Nubians2. It's good to know that an unsocialized buck has taming potential. I will keep that in mind for the next go- around. I still need to find a buck for my Toggenburg.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome...:thumb: 

That is wonderful news.... and a smart move on your part ... :hi5: :hug: :thumbup:


----------

